# DCS software update



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

So there is suppose to be a Firmware update for the DCS coming out in April. Know any good details on it Gunrunner??


----------



## Rabbitman (Jan 24, 2014)

KarenORichmond said:


> So there is suppose to be a Firmware update for the DCS coming out in April. Know any good details on it Gunrunner??


 I don't have one of those systems yet but I know I will probably get one this year sometime most likely. I have seen their adds saying that there is supposed to be a cell phone app for it to be released in the Spring making your cell phone or tablet become a remote. It looks pretty interesting and I bet on a tablet especialy you would have a lot bigger screen. I wonder how much of a delay or how stable it will be?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's on the www.protosound2.com site right now. Version 4.30.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Have you upgraded yet?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope, I downloaded it, but I haven't gotten around to doing the updates.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

well shoot.. was hoping you would try it first 

Right after we got the TIU we tried to use that software to back up the settings and couldn't get it to work. Can you give me some instructions on doing this upgrade? I want to try it this weekend.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm assuming you have Barry's book, The _*DCS O Gauge Companion 2nd Edition*_, page 131 is a whole section on doing the upgrade, and it also discusses the cables you'll need to do the upgrade.

One tip. Find something to hold the power key down on the remote for the 5-6 minute update process, your finger will get very tired if you do it without help.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm assuming you have Barry's book, The _*DCS O Gauge Companion 2nd Edition*_, page 131 is a whole section on doing the upgrade, and it also discusses the cables you'll need to do the upgrade.
> 
> One tip. Find something to hold the power key down on the remote for the 5-6 minute update process, your finger will get very tired if you do it without help.


yes, have the book and cables and such and tried it using 2 different computers last time.

shall give it a try this weekend.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Where does it go wrong? Are you SURE you have a stereo cable and all four wires in the phone cable? Do you have issues with the TIU or the remotes?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Where does it go wrong? Are you SURE you have a stereo cable and all four wires in the phone cable? Do you have issues with the TIU or the remotes?


It's been quite a while now so I do not remember exactly. Yes, had the right cables. No, no issues with either the TIU or remote. Now, you know you would have heard about it if I did


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was actually asking if you had problems updating just one or both.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I was actually asking if you had problems updating just one or both.


never updated either. Haven't even had the full blown system a full year yet. Was trying to do the backup it said shortly after we got it.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Trying to upgrade. Was going to try the backup first. Everything hooked up. It never can find the TIU on the computer. Yes, I am having to use the USB cable and yes, I checked and the computer sees USBas com3. Ideas? suggestions?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

When you plug the TIU into the computer, do you get an entry under Ports like this appearing? That's how my TIU appears when I plug in the USB cable. I can then open the DCS Loader and continue the process.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

yes, but mine says com3


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Configure the program to use COM3, don't let it do an auto-search for the TIU, see if that helps.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

what is the stereo jack cable doing?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Are you trying to start the TIU update? That's the only time the stereo cable is used. If you're trying to do a backup of the remote, you just need to tether the remote and connect with the DCS Loader. Then you follow the directions.

I just started the remote backup, it's pretty painful, takes about 15 minutes!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I was trying to backup before doing the upgrade, but it can't find the TIU to do it. I had everything hooked up


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I selected the option to move data to PC. it is connected to the computer, remote is connected to TIU. I put in the name for the file to be called and it sits and sits and sits searching for the TIU on com 3 without ever finding it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmm... The only thing I can think of is your USB drivers are incorrect. That was mentioned a couple of times in threads on updating the TIU. Did you download the USB drivers for the TIU from www.protosound2.com?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

yes, I did


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm at a loss. I just updated all my TIU's and remotes. I just have two at the club and one more remote to do.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

This is what happend before when I wanted to have a backup. Kinda afraid to try to upgrade without having a backup. And I doubt MTH will be of any help


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Try it on a different computer.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Got a little closer on a different computer. It did find the TIU on autofind or whatever it was, however, when I tried to do the backup it never could find the TIU


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Set the configuration to the com port the TIU connects on, don't use the scan. I had the same issue, it kept finding my BlueTooth serial port!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

that is suppose to be where it is.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you checked in Device Manager and that's the port that appears when you connect the TIU, manually connect to that COM port. 

I'm not sure what else to suggest, it seems driver related as it changes on the different machine.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I've installed the drivers from the MTH site.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Have you ever done the backup? Or is that a feature in the software that doesn't work?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I had never done a backup before you asked, I tried it yesterday. It took quite a while, but it completed normally. Apparently, it just takes a snapshot of all the remote memory and stores it in a HEX file format.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

finally got backup to run. Would you say it too longer to backup than to upgrade?

Upgrade still wasn't working, but will try again later today. Picked up a new stereo jack just in case that was affecting the upgrade.

And I know it was said no need to unplug everything to do it but don't you take the engines off?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The TIU upgrade goes in a flash, about a minute. The remote upgrade takes a few minutes, so I'd find yourself a way to hold the power button down with some sort of clamp, it gets tedious doing it with your thumb!  Of course, I had three remotes to do, and I will have more at the club.

For TIU and remote upgrades, I'd remove ALL connections that are not called for in the instructions.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok... got a new stereo cable. Still would not work using the one with Windows 8 (this despite getting the driver's from MTH). Got the TIU upgraded via the computer with windows 7. Remote upgrade is not working. After I did the TIU it said to unplug the stereo cable which I did and cycled power. do I need to put it back on to do the remote despite the instructions not saying to do that?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The stereo cable is ONLY for the TIU update. For the remote, you MUST tether the remote using a 4 conductor telephone handset cable, that's the coiled wire.

What exactly doesn't work with the remote update? Where do you stall?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The stereo cable is ONLY for the TIU update. For the remote, you MUST tether the remote using a 4 conductor telephone handset cable, that's the coiled wire.
> 
> What exactly doesn't work with the remote update? Where do you stall?



remote was tethered..just like I did to do the backup.

I started the remote upgrade on the same computer that just successfully did the TIU upgrade an it said it could not find the TIU


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That makes no sense if it found it for the backup. Did you power cycle everything and try again?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Tried 3 times. And I agree, no sense


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

now I don't know what to do..... any other places online to look for help?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you posted in the OGR forum? They have a DCS section where the real experts hang out, maybe they'll have some other suggestions.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Have you posted in the OGR forum? They have a DCS section where the real experts hang out, maybe they'll have some other suggestions.


yes, but no one answered me on there... figured they didn't like me 

Anyway.... I have SUCCESS!!! I was going to go just see if I could play without the remote upgraded and then figured well, one more time... so I unplugged the remote from the TIU, unplugged the cable to the TIU from the PC at the TIU, cycled the TIU, cycled the remote, plugged back in and SUCCESS. It took 3 whole minutes to upgrade. Then I did a backup to a new named file. 

This makes no sense, since I was just sitting there while trying to do those yesterday and it should have done the remote upgrade without all this....

Wanted to try changing an engines sounds, but not sure about that now. My 3 upgrades I have been trying over the last fews days have not gone well (well actually I have been scared to try the third on my phone when I have had so many issues with the other 2).

Thanks for the help


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For whatever reason, walking away and coming back sometimes sorts things out. I suspect the total disconnect and power off helps.

The good thing about locomotive sound file loading is you can try it again and again if it fails. It doesn't wipe out the old one until you have a successful load of the new file.

I've loaded a ton of sound files, and I've never had any bricks created in the process. I've had a few fail, I just do them again.

I sometimes load the sound files on my test bench with just a short piece of track and the TIU right there.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I was hoping to change my B&O to freight sounds which I thought was suppose to be possible. I looked on the same site as the DCS upgrade and it shows production sound and upgrade kit sounds. I figured I was not suppose to use the upgrade kit sounds, but the other doesn't show any kind of choice


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The upgrade kit sounds are fine, I use the production and upgrade sounds interchangably.

I think a possible difference is sometimes one set will have slightly different lighting options and/or soft key choices.

If you load it and it's a problem, just load the old one back in.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

So my B&O has passenger sounds and I would love to have it be frieght. Can I get freight sounds from another engine and put it on this one?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep. You can load a sound file from any like electronic package. In addition, you can load the sound file from a 3V PS/2 board into a PS/3 board as well.

What specific model is the unit in question?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

30-1191-1.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a 5V PS/2 model, so I'd take a look at this sound file.

http://mthtrains.com/content/20-3075-1

That's the only one I found with freight yard sounds and 5V boards which was somewhat similar. I didn't want to use one of the small switcher sound files, though they would work.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's a 5V PS/2 model, so I'd take a look at this sound file.
> 
> http://mthtrains.com/content/20-3075-1
> 
> That's the only one I found with freight yard sounds and 5V boards which was somewhat similar. I didn't want to use one of the small switcher sound files, though they would work.


I like that engine! Will try that one Thanks for the help!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a newer version of the Premier Mikado, it is a nice locomotive.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Success on the first try!! And on my laptop running windows 8.1.

Do they do upgraded sounds for the engines?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you mean change them for a specific model? Only very rarely if there is a major issue with the sound file.

For a new model of the same engine type, there are frequently new sound files.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Do you mean change them for a specific model? Only very rarely if there is a major issue with the sound file.
> 
> For a new model of the same engine type, there are frequently new sound files.


So if the new version of the KC Southern Belle comes out does that mean I can use the new sound set in my KC Southern Belle?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok...next question... 

The reason I wanted to upgrade the DCS is the min track voltage on the conventional. that 5 volt min was too fast for the trolley. I ended up putting the trolley back on a throttle. I just hooked the trolley back up to the TIU and it still went to 5 volts. Do I have to go change something in the remote?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

KarenORichmond said:


> So if the new version of the KC Southern Belle comes out does that mean I can use the new sound set in my KC Southern Belle?


Well... maybe. Typically, a new sound file is for a new generation. For instance, the locomotive you are working with now is a 5V PS/2 model. You can't use any of the newer electronics sound files in the 5V boards.



KarenORichmond said:


> Ok...next question...
> 
> The reason I wanted to upgrade the DCS is the min track voltage on the conventional. that 5 volt min was too fast for the trolley. I ended up putting the trolley back on a throttle. I just hooked the trolley back up to the TIU and it still went to 5 volts. Do I have to go change something in the remote?


If you have everything updated to 4.30, you can set the minimum voltage for the variable tracks. You should read the Update notice that came with 4.30.

To set the minimum voltage, select All after pushing the TR key, then select TIU Tracks. Now press the MSV button and use the thumbwheel to set the minimum voltage and press the thumbwheel to lock it.

This is the new minimum starting voltage.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well... maybe. Typically, a new sound file is for a new generation. For instance, the locomotive you are working with now is a 5V PS/2 model. You can't use any of the newer electronics sound files in the 5V boards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I do have to go change something, it doesn't do it automatically with the upgrade.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

All done!! Thank you for the help!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Life is good, DCS is working!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep! My trolley can now be on the remote because I can now run it slower.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

hey, john doing the upgrade, does this do anything for PS2 engines? I thought it was for PS3 engines. 

thanks 
Chris


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, it's for both PS/2 and PS/3. AAMOF, I don't see any PS/3 specific stuff, but I do see improvements in conventional operation through the TIU.


----------

